

Cranking the code-o-matic, again. - KiwiCoder
http://cvmountain.com/2011/10/programming-without-coding/

======
chris_dcosta
I know where you are coming from.

It can only get worse. When I was at school, and schools first started using
computers, everyone - and I mean everyone, boys and girls - started learning
Basic. Who learns to program like that at school these days?

That's where the real problem is. People these days expect software to be
codeless, and have no basic knowledge on what the thing is actually doing. (no
pun intended)

Rather than the new technology seeming like magic, they want the old stuff
actually operate like magic, and don't get it when it goes wrong, because they
have no knowledge from which to draw on to analyse the issue.

Why should they? Because everthing is IT now. It's as critical to understand
it that as it is to learn to read write and do mathematics.

